# Brittany Photographs



## Melvin4730 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lets see some pictures of your brittany house dog, gundog, whatever.

Thanks,


----------



## jdgustavel60 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 8, 2012)

a few around the house

















"It's all fun and games until someone ends up in a cone."





"Oh, sorry, did I wake you?"


----------



## jdgustavel60 (Aug 8, 2012)

*a few more*



ttach]


----------



## namrettes (Aug 8, 2012)

Good looking dogs, but what happened to their tails ?????


----------



## HOWCO (Aug 8, 2012)

*britts*

got lots more from hunt trips will post later 
we have 9 britts total


----------



## Jim P (Aug 8, 2012)

Good looking Britts, Doc did you get little Doc clipped??


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

My baby boy "Blue."


----------



## Jim P (Aug 8, 2012)

tater are you in se ga.?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Good looking Britts, Doc did you get little Doc clipped??



Yeah, the cone is from the clipping.  Poor guy.  Wife finally talked me into it as it makes some things easier around the house and when we have to board him.

And I had to come to the realization that I'm not a dog breeder and that's better left to people who know what theyre doing.

Zero change in his personality btw.  Not quite 3 y.o. and still as much a pup as ever.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Haley on her hunt-do you know who her daddy is?*

She is our pride and joy!


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*High hopes for this one (waylon-rustys smokin bullet)*

He is our montana man! Can't wait to put him in action this season!


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Blaze and buster after a quartering training afternoon*

These two make a great team!


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Brittany babies in training*

In house training -learning the sit command. Our 10 year old jessi works well with all of our little ones.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*David lewis  and blaze at work*

Blaze had his first season last year and we look forward to progressing him out more. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Willie our tri color male*

This will be his first season out.  We started him last summer very young here on his training


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Some of our summer babies*

Hope you have enjoyed these pictures as much as we love all of our brittanys.....i could post you a ton of our experiences with them.  Each and every one have their one character and details.
This is our summer fun while we train and await quail season to return......babies and oh what a joy they are!


----------



## GLS (Aug 8, 2012)

Abby's first season was last year.  She exceeded  expectations.  10 weeks in first photo locked down on snipe wing.




















Abby on right.  Red on left.  He's a full brother from earlier litter.  Abbot in middle.  Photo taken in March when she was 14 mos.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 8, 2012)

VERY nice thread! Its good to see so many Brittany owners. Keep these pictures coming.

A couple of my shots...


----------



## Jim P (Aug 8, 2012)

There is nothing like a little Britt, us Britt owners must be a humble group not like the setter and pointer guy's ( boy am I going to catch some slack on this) I wish I could post some pictures of my little Abby, but I just don't know how. Adam Rusty has always been one of my favorite Britt even though I have never met you or the little guy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

*I got a few pics..*

Sam(tricolor) and Roxy (Orange and white)


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 9, 2012)

Great looking dogs


----------



## Jim P (Aug 9, 2012)

Good lookin for sure, Nitram did you get a new baby?


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's Rush and Jeb. Rush is orange and white and two years old. Jeb is liver and white and just over five months old.


----------



## JML (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome photos, guys!  Love the Britts!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GLS (Aug 18, 2012)

An envious EP/GSP/Setter lover posted this one last year.  I think it's South American:


----------



## Jim P (Aug 18, 2012)

Melvin you finally got your pup, and it's a pretty one.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Melvin you finally got your pup, and it's a pretty one.





Yes, he's a good looking rascal. His sire was the number 5 rated  show Brittany in the AKC, back in the day. So, at least my pup has that going for him. The Sire was also the 2008 ABC National Amateur Gun Dog and a DC. So, maybe my pup will have a little hunt in him.

I don't really know much about the pups off of the sire. I did notice a pup off of him placed fourth in the 2011 ABC National Amateur Gun Dog Championship. I think there were 30 dogs in the competition. So, he must be a pretty good dog too.

Time will tell.

Sire













Dam
She comes from DC bloodlines also.





Another Picture of my pup, Denver


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 19, 2012)

Jacque... He points squirrels really well now.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Aug 29, 2012)

Maduro working in a rare GA snow day, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fargo workin in the snow, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Maduro, my brit HATES swimming.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/ae3/Melvin4730/?action=view&current=VIDEO0021-0.mp4


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jan 21, 2013)

Doc Maduro is that way if you just take him to the lake he would rather walk along the shore but Fargo my other Britt you cant keep him out of the water. He love to do water retrieves be it dummy's or ducks.


----------



## StevePickard (Jan 21, 2013)

My Gang....Bullet, Ammo, and Shadow
Steve Pickard


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jan 28, 2013)

The copperhead and both Britts (Fargo & Maduro) after being bite by the copperhead..






,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## coachdoug87 (Jan 28, 2013)

*your Brits*



StevePickard said:


> My Gang....Bullet, Ammo, and Shadow
> Steve Pickard



 FINE LOOKING DOGS. NOLAN' s Last Bullet lines? 
Just going by the name and looks. I used to see them
In shoot to retrieve trials.


----------



## HOWCO (Jan 29, 2013)

*pics*

pics


----------



## HOWCO (Jan 29, 2013)

*more pics*

pics


----------



## StevePickard (Jan 29, 2013)

coachdoug87 said:


> FINE LOOKING DOGS. NOLAN' s Last Bullet lines?
> Just going by the name and looks. I used to see them
> In shoot to retrieve trials.



Thanks!
Bullet is great grandson of Noland's Last Bullet on his mother's side.  He's grandson on his father's side to Tejas Iron Mike. 
 Ammo is Bullet's son. 
Shadow is granddaughter to Shambo's Dark Shadow.  He's the Noland's Last Bullet of NASTRA equivalent in the field trial circuits. He had more 1 hour wins than any other Brittany in the field trials. Her father is SDS's  son, Shadow Attack and last year won the US Open, Texas Open and Arizona All Age Championship.

When researching bloodlines and field trial wins, I found out that Tejas Iron Mike was head to head with championship wins with SDS.  Unfortunately he died at age 5...so no telling what he might have been if he had lived!

Hopefully a breeding between Shadow and Bullet this month will take and I'll have a batch of good blooded pups in about 2 months!
Steve


----------



## coachdoug87 (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to see Buddy(NOLAN' s LAST BULLET) win those
Trials all the time.  He lived  to be old. That bloodline
Produces fine bird dogs for hunting and walking trials.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## StevePickard (Jan 31, 2013)

My gang at Ogeechee Plantation 01-22-13
Steve


----------



## waddler (Feb 1, 2013)

HOWCO said:


> pics



I believe that is ERNIE. Looking good.


----------



## HOWCO (Feb 5, 2013)

*Ernie*

Waddler
Correct Ernie had a great run this past weekend with the others  we picked up 60 plus quail two chucker and two pheasants 
Ill sen you some pics


----------



## Colby (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's a blurry pic... ACE, he is at 14 months and starting to love it.


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Makes me want one!


----------



## waddler (Feb 7, 2013)

Roy's newest contribution. She has all that breeding can give her. Just add time, love and Mr. Bob White.






As many of you know I can no longer train, so I will be looking for this girl a home.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sadie


----------

